

Simplifying Chrome Extension Development with Queuebert - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/Queuebert

======
jusob
I don't get the different with the native Chrome API sendRequest/OnRequest.
I've created extension for Chrome and I don't see what problem it is actually
solving. You don't need to get a hold of the background page from your
injected script, just send messages.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
It makes it easier to message between isolated iframes and between tabs.

------
BenjaminCoe
Built this library, based on what I've learned so far building out the
Attachments.me Chrome Extension in Gmail.

